
How I used Machine Learning to Find Good Eyes - drai89
https://dineshrai.herokuapp.com/posts/how-i-used-scikit-learn-to-find-good-eyes
======
drai89
Hey guys!

This is my first post on my first project using machine learning. I applied
text classification to my research in medical school. It was a lot of fun and
I hope you enjoy the read

